# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Multarán con S/.1775 a arequipeños que arrojen basura a vía pública

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Arequipa, abr. 20 (ANDINA).-* Autoridades arequipeñas elaboran un proyecto de ordenanza municipal para sancionar con una multa de mil 1,775 nuevos soles, equivalente al 50 por ciento de la Unidad Impositiva Tributaria (UIT), a aquellas personas que arrojen basura a las calles del Cercado de Arequipa.  
El burgomaestre precisó que la elaboración de la ordenanza municipal fue encargada a una comisión integrada por regidores municipales, quienes en las próximas semanas deben presentar el proyecto en sesión de concejo para su aprobación. 
Balbuena dijo que en las calles del centro de la ciudad como San Camilo, Perú, Piérola, Alto de la Luna, San Juan de Dios e incluso en los alrededores de la Plaza de Armas, se observan en la noche y madrugada montículos de basura arrojados por los propietarios de los establecimientos comerciales. 
Dejan su basura en la vía pública pese a que la compactadora pasa por su zona hasta en dos oportunidades durante el día, manifestó. 
La autoridad indicó que la ordenanza municipal considerará videos y fotografías como pruebas para sancionar a los infractores, por lo que instó a la población a tomar conciencia sobre esta situación. 
Estas declaraciones fueros emitidas por la autoridad edil en el marco de la ceremonia de entrega a la población de dos compactadoras nuevas de una capacidad de catorce toneladas cada una. 
Las dos unidades, valorizadas en un millón 120 mil nuevos soles, permitirán mejorar el servicio de recojo de basura del Centro Histórico de Arequipa.Temas similares: La administracion  pública y la agricultura El cumplimiento de los plazos en la administración pública;  anhelo imposible Proyectos de inversion publica Municipalidad de Huánuco firma convenio con empresa coreana para industrializar basura Multarán con S/. 426 a conductores que circulen generando ruido y contaminación

----------

